# Rest Advice



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

for hunting or punching paper?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shoot the Timberdoodle ll on 4 bows.
I shoot the max dia. down to the micro arrows and have no fletching clearance problems.
You want to use the smaller or narrower of the fins you can get.
I twist and form the prongs to give me max clearance.
Don.


----------



## BWelch (Mar 14, 2011)

Both really. It's for a hunting bow but naturally I want to tune as well as possible to get good broadhead flight.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a Timberdoodle ll on my Indoor bow, outdoor bows and hunting bow.
It is the only rest I will use for fingers.
Don.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> I have a Timberdoodle ll on my Indoor bow, outdoor bows and hunting bow.
> It is the only rest I will use for fingers.
> Don.


x 2. I have 5 of the Timberdoodles: a few originals, the II and the High Performance. Built like tanks, easy to tune and never had an issue.


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

i have the II and the pro (i think)

Of you guys that shoot them well, have you also shot a plunger and flipper well?

I'm fairly handy, but my issue with the doodles is in not getting the degree or ease of tune that I could get with a plunger and flipper. 

A large part of that is no doubt because I use the flipper / plunger set up and I know it well.

As a for instance for me, I was not able to get my hunting rig shooting where I wanted it to shoot with the timberdoodle to kill a big fat white tail this year in NE Washington and at the last minute set up a bow to kill him with a release. 

Hoping next year to get my hunting / finger bows on line and the rest issue is not yet solved for me.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I find the Timberdoodle easier to setup and tune over the flipper and button.
With the button and flipper if you need to adjust your center shot you have to move both, readjust the flipper to the end of the button, how it's angled.
With the timberdoodle all you have to to is move it left or right.
I really like how you can fine tune your nock hight, just adjust it up or down to get it spot on.

Don.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Timberdoodle II..... Great finger rest


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

had a bodoodle pro 500 [?] and it was HEAVY . interested in a timberdoodle but concerned about not being able to adjust pressure like one can with a plunger . i'm shooting skinny acc's and only shoot 40 pound draw . . . peace


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Big,

I have one of my Shadowcats set up to shoot the Deer Crossing Archery SD Hunters, they are .238 O.D....http://deercrossingarchery.com/products/copy-of-sd-hunter-series-starting-at-half-dozen-bare-shafts
The Timberdoodle ll has a spring that acts just like the spring in a button, it makes the swing softer or harder just like the button.
You can also get heavy or soft prongs for the rest.
Don.


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks Zesty, I dont have much experience with them, but I did pick one up for hunting and might pick your brain when I got to get set up


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

soul archer said:


> thanks Zesty, I dont have much experience with them, but I did pick one up for hunting and might pick your brain when I got to get set up


No problem, ask any and all questions you need.
I am more than happy to help.
Don.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

A Terry rest with a plunger should be considered. You can get this set up to walkback test perfectly. Then broadheads will strike with field points !

Don dose make a good point on the Timberdoodle being tunable like todays designs. I personally prefer the clearance of a magnetic underwire after seeing others chuck there Timberdoodles. But they were trying to shoot NFAA courses at much longer distances than a bowhunter should consider. 

I still see archers here promoting springy's . Once you find what you can tune, stick with it.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Astroguy,

Short range or long range, is no problem if the rest is setup right.
Here in Ca. we shoot unmarked yardage 3-D's out to 80 yards all the time.
I also shoot a full NFAA field round every weekend.

Don.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Don, I think it is great that you can tune a Timberdoodle to fit your needs. Most Finger shooters I know choose a plunger with an underwire. I was taught to drop test / walkback with the flipper style setup. And how to tune the bow and weight the arrows for my needs. My favorite rest is a Edgars magnetic underwire. I have 3, and of course they are not made anymore.


----------



## BWelch (Mar 14, 2011)

Astroguy said:


> Don, I think it is great that you can tune a Timberdoodle to fit your needs. Most Finger shooters I know choose a plunger with an underwire. I was taught to drop test / walkback with the flipper style setup. And how to tune the bow and weight the arrows for my needs. My favorite rest is a Edgars magnetic underwire. I have 3, and of course they are not made anymore.


Have you looked at the AAE Free Flyte? Is that similar to what you use?

Someone explain this " Walk Back Tuning" please.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2330612 hard to do better than these .


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

BWelch said:


> Have you looked at the AAE Free Flyte? Is that similar to what you use?
> 
> Someone explain this " Walk Back Tuning" please.


 More like the Free Flight Elite. Set up like big cypress is showing. I have a photo posted of it , I will try to dig it up.

Walkback tuning done after paper tuning and bare shaft, will show if your arrows reaction can be perfected more with spring tension adjustments. When my bow is plumb, and I know I shoot 4 inches off at long distance . I can adjust the spring tension 1/8 turn to bring it in, without touching the centershot adjustment. 

Look for walkback tuning in the search box.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Kind of like a springy lol


zestycj7 said:


> Astroguy,
> 
> Short range or long range, is no problem if the rest is setup right.
> Here in Ca. we shoot unmarked yardage 3-D's out to 80 yards all the time.
> ...


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Gary,
You are right,
Kind of like a springy.:blob1:
Don.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1785115&d=1381960960&thumb=1 Here it is. I used this set up for over 10 years with no issues. And used a Terry rest with a button for hunting.


----------

